# Sapelo and Ossabaw Quota Hunt Question



## Tider79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there any, reliable, public boat transportation available for the Sapelo or Ossabaw quota hunts? I don't have a boat but would like to apply for one of the hunts. I'm just wondering if there is ferry to either island, DNR boats or other boats for hire, etc. Thanks,


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jul 21, 2011)

There is a ferry for Sapelo (see hunting regs for more info), but you will have to charter a ride to Ossabaw from Kilkenny Marina.  Last I heard it ran ~$60.  Every GA hunter should at least make one visit to each island in their lifetime.


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Aug 16, 2011)

The folks at Kilkenny are great for going to Ossabaw.   Many people will gripe about the price, but they take care of you.  If you get to the Island and need something, you can call and they will bring whatever you need on their next trip to the island.  I have a boat, but the cost of towing it and fuel to get there and back from the state boat ramp are about what 3 of us would pay those guys to charter us out there.  BTW I live 3 miles from the Tennessee line, so fuel cost there and back is high enough as it is.


----------



## Deer.Chaser (Aug 24, 2011)

I put in for the archery hunt this year.  Will be first time going if get drawn.  Is one place better to hunt than any other on the island?


----------



## Mac (Aug 25, 2011)

Deer.Chaser said:


> I put in for the archery hunt this year.  Will be first time going if get drawn.  Is one place better to hunt than any other on the island?



First you going to follow a rifle hunt, which IMO is not a good thing.

Second do a Ossabaw search on hear and you will find many threads,  then come back ask your specific questions.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 31, 2011)

Mac said:


> First you going to follow a rifle hunt, which IMO is not a good thing.
> 
> Second do a Ossabaw search on hear and you will find many threads,  then come back ask your specific questions.


The archery hunt is the first hunt this year.


----------



## Mac (Sep 1, 2011)

Arrow Flinger said:


> The archery hunt is the first hunt this year.



Sorry my good man, you need to look again, Gun on 6th to 8th, bow 20th to 22th of October

706
Ossabaw Island WMA
9,000 acres • 912.262.3173

Deer Archery Q Either Sex: Oct. 20-22; Quota 100 C. Primitive Q Either Sex: Nov. 3-5; Quota 100 C. Firearms Q Adult/Child/Either Sex: Nov. 24-26; Quota 75 C. Apply by Sept. 15; See quota hunt application instructions; Q General Hunt Either Sex: Oct. 6-8, Dec. 8-10; Quota 100


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Sep 1, 2011)

My bad


----------



## Mac (Sep 1, 2011)

Arrow Flinger said:


> My bad



That just never made any sense to me,  especially alot of the traditional bow guys go on that archery hunt.

IMHP, just not fair for them to follow a gun hunt.

Somewhere I read that the bow hunt suppose to be prime rut time, but still?


----------

